# تصميم ولف رافعات الفولتية من الألف إلى الياء



## م. ضياء الدين (28 يونيو 2022)

في هذه السلسلة نتعلم كيف نصمم رافعة خافضة فولتية 



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGHEG0csasjz7PioR0d2W9wpg1cTjzE-e


----------

